# "Quiet" hamster wheels



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi all,
Can anybody recommend a type of hamster wheel that actually IS quiet? I know some say they are but how true is this and how quiet are they? It needs to be one which will be a good size for a Syrian.


----------



## LJACOP (Jan 11, 2017)

You can get side spinning wheels which are quiet but my little ones doesn't take to them. I bought her a chinchilla wheel (the size was most ideal) and it's not too bad. You can also get a super silent one from pets at home. It's large enough for a Syrian and lasted well. We only upgraded because she LOVES her wheel and we wanted to give her a bigger one


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

there is a wheel called the silent spinner. get one that is larger than her so her back dosent curl when running.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2017)

Silent spinners aren't silent. My bf had one for his gerbils and that silent spinner was far from silent.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

This reminds me of the first week we had my first hamster, when I was about 7. My mum heard this mysterious squeaking, rattling noise in the middle of the night and thought a burglar was trying to break in. She finally plucked up the courage to creep into the front room, only to find the hamster merrily rattling round on her wheel!


----------



## Agalychnis (Feb 24, 2017)

"flying saucer" wheels are pretty silent. Also less risk of spine curvature than there is with regular wheels. The silent spinner from Pets at Home is pretty good too, but no wheels are completely silent. I've heard that the two bits of plastic of the silent spinner can start rattling together, but this hasn't happened yet.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

When I had my hammies, I found the quietest wheel to be the wooden Karlie wonderland wheel. I had a few of these & they are pretty much silent. One drawback is they are more chewable & sometimes need a light sanding down to prevent rough bits damaging little feet.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I love the savic giant rolly wheel; not silent, but very quiet so long as it's kept clean and tight.


----------



## milliemouse (Feb 20, 2017)

Silent runner, silent spinner or the trixie wheel are all supposed to be quiet


----------

